# BBC documentary: The Lark Ascending



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

The programme is available on the iPlayer (licence required) - https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b019c9t9/the-lark-ascending

Who would have thought that Charlie Watts would pick it for his desert Island.

It was also chosen (amongst other pieces) to commemorate the tenth anniversary of 9/11 (New York Public Radio choice).


----------



## Parley (May 29, 2021)

janxharris said:


> The programme is available on the iPlayer (licence required) - https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b019c9t9/the-lark-ascending
> 
> Who would have thought that Charlie Watts would pick it for his desert Island.
> 
> It was also chosen (amongst other pieces) to commemorate the tenth anniversary of 9/11 (New York Public Radio choice).


I saw it first time round. Very nice


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> The programme is available on the iPlayer (licence required) - https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...lark-ascending


It's hopeless , all streaming can be seen at a price in the world only the mighty BBC do not accept costumers from abroad


----------

